# Genie TZ-50



## jg55056 (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking at purchasing a 2004 Genie TZ-50; 200+hrs. They want $19,000.00.
Hybrid electric over hydraulic with gas charger for backup. What's the good bad and the ugly. I've rented one of this style before and liked it. Slow, but having it's place. Problems to look for are................... Appreciate any input.

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Nov 6, 2008)

*Genie lift tz-50*

I have used them. I was thinking of getting one. But after weighing the pros and cons I don't think they are the way to go (for me). They have limited side reach. they are bouncy as all hell especially fully extended. The platform is way too big for tree work and very awkward to work out of. The outriggers make it nearly the same width of a bucket truck. The biggest problem for me is that you need another truck to move it anyways so why not just get a good used bucket. The genie moves slow too and if you turn up the speed is jerky. But everyone has different need it just doesn't fit my business. Also 50' of reach isn't enough and alot of trees I'd have to climb the top anyways. Nifty makes a nice 64 foot lift but it's very pricey. Might as well get a bucket.... Mike


----------



## BluestemTree (Nov 6, 2008)

What is the weight difference between the 34 and the 50? I've rented the 34 and it is so well balanced that I was able to pull it around with an ATV. That made it a really handy lift for going places my bucket couldn't get to. The basket is too wide, but having the jib is handy. The rental place said they have electrical problems occasionally - switches going bad - and they said that can be a pain to sort out. I would add one to the arsenal if I had the cash.


----------



## arbor pro (Nov 7, 2008)

BluestemTree said:


> handy lift for going places my bucket couldn't get to.



Just like he said, these towables are meant to go places buckets cant' go. If the majority of your work is accessable by a truck, then get a truck. I bought a 2005 tz50 this spring because I wanted something that would go where the other tree services couldn't. The other guys will pass on a job if they can't get their truck to it. I can hook my genie up to my bobcat mt-50 mini skid and snake it into any back yard with a 66" opening. I can go under low tree canopies, through plant beds, and around tight corners. My 2005 genie has a speed control knob so I can slow down the operation if it gets jerky. For the purpose of going where truck lifts can't, the lift is great. Compared to the operation of a regular bucket truck though, the lift is not so great but we're comparing apples to oranges not apples to apples. Towable lifts are designed for a different purpose than truck lifts.

On the down side, the lift does have a larger basket than necessary. I have seen some guys outfit their towables with a fiberglass 1-man bucket. The lift can leave ruts in wet lawns just like a truck - although not as bad. It is not over-center which can be a pain and it does not have joystick controls. The outriggers do require just as much room to set up as a truck. 

The main anvantage to a towable as I see it is that it is pretty easy to maintain and generally cheaper to operate and maintain than a truck-mounted boom. It goes where most truck booms can't and it's a lot quieter to operate that a truck (only the sound of the electric motors unless the back up gas engine is running).

Towables arent right for every tree service but they work well for some like mine. I'm a small tree service and don't want a bunch of trucks to work on. I try to use only two pickups and buy as many towable pieces of equipment as possible. I used to have a truck-mounted boom and a big crane/dump truck but spent all my time and money working on equipment. With the towable unit, I only have to make sure I keep the batteries charged. It hasn't been in the shop once all year.


----------



## BRAAAP (Nov 7, 2008)

I rent one 1-2 times a month. And yes for tight jobs its great hook it to the ATV and go anywhere a bucket cant!!! I did a maple in a back yard a few months ago Two other company's came in at 3,000-3,500 just to put it on the ground no clean up!!! 900 and 3 hours later I was done. Its great for jobs like that but will I get one before a bucket probably not.


----------



## arbor pro (Nov 7, 2008)

One other justification for owning one that I forgot to mention is that, if you choose to rent it out to painters, electricians, etc, you can have the machine almost pay for itself. Of course you have to have the insurance and legal documents in place and treat it just like a rental center would. I made about $3500 in rent off of mine this year since buying it in February. That's about $400 a month on average - just what my monthly bank payment is. Then, I charge about $50/hr when I use the lift for tree work (that's on top of my normal hourly fee for labor and small equipment). All together with rent and my fees added up, I had about $8k come in from use of my lift this year and paid the bank back about that much. At this rate, I'll have the $22k lift paid off in 2 more years. In my opinion, that cash flows quite nicely...

jg55056, did you happen to see that JPS has a genie tmz 50/30 for sale in the trading post>bucket trucks section? $18k located in Iowa. The tmz models are the older genie model. The TZ is the newer one. The only negative I've heard about the TMZs is that the electronics sometimes have issues but some of those older models have had the electronics replaced with newer modules so you'd want to check with Genie to see what repairs or recalls, if any, a particular model has had done on it. LXT has a TMZ model - you might want to pm him about it or search some of the earlier threads for his comments.

My 2005 tz50 had 180 hrs on it and was a rental machine when I bought it. Had some paint overspray on it from painters using it but otherwise in good shape and is the hybrid model like the one mentioned in the first post. $19k doesn't sound bad at all if it's been maintained.


----------



## jg55056 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. I'll let you know what I end up doing.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 8, 2008)

*Genie Tech Support*

They are great. We had an older lift and if you can run a multimeter you can call them and they will diagnose and then give you part numbers to order what you need. The people are guys literally off the line that built the machines you talk to at tech support.......and they speak english.


----------



## lxt (Nov 8, 2008)

JG, towable lift to me is the way to go! unless you can afford a self propelled! yeah the buckets big! speed wise.....I have the control program for mine so it is probably close to the speed of a bucket truck.

You will make your money back times 10 if you utilize the towables multiple purposes, Ive used the crane attachment to set windows, trusses, etc.. gutter cleaning, flag pole repair/paint, church work, electrical, etc...

several of the twp`s in my area have me do odd work for them & they pay me good for such especially in slow periods, by the time they rent it, insure it, run it, return it! Its cheaper to hire me!

towables are easy to maintain & depending on your state very in expensive to haul down the road! 

a $20-30,000 bucket truck is pretty much junk, its been abused and will need maintenance......costly maintenance, not to mention, road tax, registration, insurance, cdl, medical card, log books,inspection of truck & the boom inspection will cost ya!! new guy driving?...watch that driveshaft! LOL

there are pro`s n con`s, I have owned both & will never go back to a bucket, the future is geared toward "mini lifts" check out this months TCIA magazine. by the way boom inspection for my genie was $125.00 & is very thorough...taught me alot!

good luck, IMO you will profit more from a towable than a bucket truck...just the savings in fuel alone....beleive me!

Take care & be safe!

LXT................


----------



## arbor pro (Nov 10, 2008)

lxt,

who'd you get to inpect your boom?


----------



## lxt (Nov 10, 2008)

arbor.... United rentals has a factory rep come out and do inspections, they alert me when he will be in as they have other lifts needing inspection`s also. so if it fits my schedule & I usually make it work, I take my machine out & have them go over it!

I would think any dealer would be able to do the same, by rights they cant send it back into the field without a current boom inspection.


LXT............


----------

